# Emergency Plan?



## tigressbythetail (Dec 1, 2010)

The catastrophe in Japan has me thinking about what I would do with my dog and cats in the event of a tragedy of that magnitude happening here. It's really the first thing I think about when imagining it. I remember all those pets left behind when Katrina struck. All those poor dogs left on chains, the cats on the streets and stuck in houses. I think I would choose to die with them if I couldn't leave with them. 

When I was a teenager I dreamed for a week about fire, and the main focus of the dream was getting the pets out. I woke every morning planning exit strategies. So when it happened, I was very calm about it. After dialing 911...not sure they had it then but I remember walking out of the bedroom after feeling the door for heat and seeing flames leaping from the dryer in the hall... and going to the phone...I led all the dogs out of the house single file, put them in a safe place and went back for the cats. But when I went back, there was so much smoke I couldn't see and the hall was in flames. I went back into the bedroom and got down on my hands and knees, calling them and feeling around for them with my hands on the bed where I had left them. They weren't there anymore. About that time my brother came looking for me and forced me out of the house. I remember trying to go back in and someone grabbing me and then going around to the windows trying to open them but they were too hot to touch and again my brother forced me across the street just as things started exploding inside and flames were shooting up through the roof and caught a tree on fire. All I could think about were those cats I left in the bedroom. Sadly, I don't remember their names now. They weren't much more than a year old. Boots, that was one. He liked to sleep under my legs under the blanket. That's where he was when I got up to check the smoke rolling under the bedroom door. 

Poor babies. They were found later by the firemen beneath the bed. Things I wish I'd done different...wish the first thing I'd done was open the window and tossed them all out. But in spite of my dreams, the first thought I had when I noticed the smoke was that my brother was in the kitchen burning something on the stove. 

The good news was that my heart cat at the time, a cream tabby named O'Hara, was outside. Fire is my biggest fear. I have a window decal notifying the fire department that there are pets inside. But there is so many things we just can't plan for. 

So do you have an emergency plan for your cats?


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

I live on the coast of Florida so we prepare. I have seperate carriers for each cat, a ton of food, water, guns and ammunition. I'm also prepared for zombies.


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

Oh, that is unbelievably sad. You tried your best for your cats though.

I often think about emergencies. I haven't got plan, but this thread makes me want to plan one. I think about fires- especially if I'm not in the house. Or if someone breaks in- what would my girls do?! I hope to God they'd hide so they wouldn't be seen. I always worry they may be taken or get outside alone.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Set just inside the doorway of the spare bedroom is MowMow's carry bag(open) with two cans of EVO and his leash and harness inside the side pockets. Right next to it is an overnight bag with a change of clothes, spare car keys and 80.00 for a night in a hotel(I add to it as I can). It would take less than 20 seconds to stuff him in his carrier and walk out my door.


----------



## Monkey_Girl (Aug 1, 2010)

I live in SW Ontario (Canada) so we don't have many emergencies here that would require us to leave in a matter of minutes/hours - but we do have a plan incase of a fire.

In our hallway closet, next to the front door are 3 cat carriers, each cat has their own and each carrier has a harness and leash attached to it with their ID tags.

Each cat gets put in their carrier, and we have designated which cat is carried by which person. My sister takes Callie and Dexter and I take Monkey and my dog.

In each carrier is a supply of food (bagged kibble = we feed raw) and water. This is replaced every 6 months or so - should be sooner, but we honeslty forget. 

Their vet records are also in the carrier under their pillows.


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 15, 2010)

I have a leather duffel bag with three changes of clothes,my meds,my medical records and Boo's,food for him and me,a tub and litter with a scoop,and water.I have the duffel bag and litter in the big tub and keep it my dad's work shop near the cars.Even though I'm not supposed to I know how to drive in case of emergency.As for carriers I have three,one by the front door,one by my bed,and one with the rubbermaid tub each one has a harness,a leash,a collar,and tags in it.I been prepared since 2009 floods in Georgia where I was stuck in them.


----------



## tigressbythetail (Dec 1, 2010)

Dave_ph said:


> I'm also prepared for zombies.


LOL. If you're going to be prepared, might as well be prepared for anything.

Wow. Some of you have impressive plans! 

I don't really live in an area where such catastrophes are likely, either. It would nearly have to be a global thing...Anyone see 'The Road' or '2012'? I was mostly worried about the dog in '2012.' I live in the central valley of California, the Sierra Mountains to the east and the coastal ranges to the west. About the worst I think could happen here would a really big earthquake that broke the big dams that surround us, and then we'd be under water. Perhaps I should talk hubby into buying a houseboat just in case. That's about what it would have to be to fit all my bratz in. 

I worry about fire a lot. I gave the neighbor a key to the house just in case I was gone and there was a fire.


----------



## Nora B (Nov 6, 2010)

The plans you guys have in place make me feel underprepared for my entire family - not just the 'furkids'. Truth is I have spent more time preparing for the animals care in case of my death or incapacitation than I have for natural disasters and the like. 


How do you prepare for zombies? 

Adding more items to the mental to do list.....


----------



## Kitty00776 (May 1, 2009)

You did grat to save all the pets you did all all your planning probably saved your dogs lives. Even firemen dont always save everyone, all you can do is try you best and cats tend to hide when they are scared and you shouldnt beat yourself up because you did the best you could. I have the same fears i have plans about how i would rescue our pets if the house were to catch on fire. I also have two emergency backpacks in my closet so that if we ever had to evacuate for any reason i have food, litter, fresh water and even a first aid kit, leashes, everything i can think of cause i dont care what anybody tells me im not leaving without my babies. Sometimes things happen that we cant plan for though, but because of you being prepared, you saved alot of lives that day. Other people posting have some good ideas i never thought of though, might just do some of them. Thanks  I dont have alot of plans for myself though guess i should try to stay alive so i can protect them right lol.


----------



## Auntie Crazy (Dec 10, 2006)

I, too, have an emergency plan, and thank goodness I do. I had an apartment fire back in 2008 when the electrical box outside my bedroom window exploded and flames began creeping up the wall. The electrical popping, snapping, sizzling sounds were INSANE. My hands were shaking and my heart was pounding, but I grabbed the cat carrier and cat treats and calmly called my (at the time, three) kitties to me, scattering the treats around my feet. All three responded immediately, despite the sounds of the fire, and I scooped them up one by one and shoved them into the waiting carrier. 

As I was rushing towards the front door it was thrown open by a fireman who ordered me OUT in the most commanding voice I think I've ever heard. If I hadn't already gathered my cats (and my Yorkie, who was right on my heels), I have no doubt he would have forced me to leave without them.

I have been training my cats since kittenhood that when I call, "Here, kitty, kitty, kitty", if they come right away, they will receive treats. At least once or twice a month, I call them this way and toss treats over them; this is the ONLY time I give them treats and I NEVER call them this way without the treats. 

It may have saved their lives that night.

AC


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

Zombies.....have plywood to cover your windows so they don't see you (also good for hurricanes) and the guns. Watch "The Walking Dead" on AMC for helpful hints. Plus, in a long disaster I can always shoot and eat my neighbors.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Dave_ph said:


> Watch "The Walking Dead" on AMC for helpful hints.


You should also watch Zombieland for the rules of surviving a zombie infestation.


----------



## tigressbythetail (Dec 1, 2010)

MowMow said:


> You should also watch Zombieland for the rules of surviving a zombie infestation.


 Is that the one with Woody Harrelson? That one was hilarious!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

tigressbythetail said:


> Is that the one with Woody Harrelson? That one was hilarious!


That's the one. I get really freaked out @ zombie movies but my SO talked me into seeing that and I laughed through almost all of it. The ONLY part that scared me (as in screamed out loud) was when the **** clown came under the bathroom stall. 

Clowns are **WAY* *scarier than zombies!


----------



## The Humble Servant (Mar 16, 2011)

All three of my cats are trained to load into their carriers, and since that is where they eat their meals the carriers are always out. Thankfully loading them will the easier part of an emergency (hopefully)

I have the decals on the doors, and a 3 day kit packed in the back of the biggest carrier containing food and medication (medications are the hard part, I have to remember to switch them out when I get new bottle so they don't expire). My youngest loves sleeping on top of the pack.

I also have arraignments with my veterinarian, that should my animals be rescued from an emergency and I'm not there they can go straight to the hospital and receive what ever treatments they require.

Every one is also microchipped, in the event they elude capture, escape the apartment or the rescue folks ignore the decal telling them what hospital to take them to.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

The Humble Servant said:


> I also have arraignments with my veterinarian, that should my animals be rescued from an emergency and I'm not there they can go straight to the hospital and receive what ever treatments they require.
> Every one is also microchipped, in the event they elude capture, escape the apartment or the rescue folks ignore the decal telling them what hospital to take them to.


I have a similar deal with my vet. Also since I live alone and my family is very far away I had to have a plan for Mow should something happen to me. The apartment complex has a letter on file saying they can come in if they suspect an emergency. They also have a note with instructions of where the cat carrier is and to deliver him to the vet's address. The vet has a letter instructing them to call my mom and make arrangements to get him.

I would NEVER want him to wind up back at the shelter with his future in question.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm going to have nightmares now from the OP!  I need to make a safety plan now!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Sinatra-Butters said:


> I'm going to have nightmares now from the OP!  I need to make a safety plan now!


No wai! Nutmeg is so epic she would alert you to the disaster and carry YOU out.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

My girls are alraedy chipped but thanks for the door decals and the idea to make an arrangement with my vet.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

She probably would carry us and kill the zombies. Sinatra could but wouldn't, he would want me to carry him out so he didn't have to walk.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Dave_ph said:


> t thanks for the door decals and the idea to make an arrangement with my vet.


Be careful. If you pre arrange emergency vet care she may hug you the next time she sees you out!


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

I have often thought about this when i hear about other tragedies or see them in the movies. I have often wondered about what would happen if nobody was home too. Maybe we should get that sticker saying pets are inside. 

With all the tragedy ive already had to deal with i think id be locked in that padded room with the backwards jacket if anything else happens. one can only handle so much.

makes me think of my moms old work, they had a guard dog. (really more of a pet thats supposed to come off as scary). The one night it was supposed to be bitter hot outside, so they let the dog sleep inside so its a bit cooler. Well, sure enough that night fire struck.

Luckily they told my mom (i wasnt htere) that the dog would have passed out and not known what was going on. luckily tho the flames didnt make it back there, so it wasnt so brutal, he was in one piece, but gone just the same. figures though, do something nice (let him in to be cooler) and that happens. thats just my luck too.

we only have one carrier but id be putting them both in there if it came to that. id rather them cramped then left in the hosue if that ever happened. *touching wood as i type that it doesnt*

my house itself is sentimental too, id just be a mess all the way around!


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

MowMow said:


> Be careful. If you pre arrange emergency vet care she may hug you the next time she sees you out!


My Vet loves the kitties. She insisted that I get 2 carriers in case of hurricane evacuations.

I'm thinking of making her the executor of my trust fund for the fur kids. My adoption deal with her on Mia already states that I can't transfer Mia to anyone but her under any circumstances. 

My vet has a crush on Mia. She later said that she should have kept Mia because she was the friendliest of the batch. This was when Mia was very sick and it's poossible I may have let Mia eat a plant or weed that grew thru my screen cage. That would be a bad cat daddy characteristic.


----------

